# Frage zu Dowload von JAVA SDK



## Shams (3. Sep 2013)

Ich will anfangen, mit JAVA EE zu entwickeln, daher will ich mir Java EE SDK downloaden. Nun meine Frage: Ich habe das jdk von JAVA SE installiert. Muss ich das erst deinstallieren oder kann man da sogar einfach "drüberbügeln"?


----------



## Gucky (3. Sep 2013)

Wahrscheinlich läuft dein SDK ohne das jdk gar nicht. Zumindest ist es so bei Eclipse.

Gruß
Gucky


----------



## Shams (3. Sep 2013)

Du meinst also, ich soll das JAVA SDK bzw. die komplette EE in den Ordner loaden, wo sich auch die Ordner jre7 und jdk befinden?


----------



## Gucky (3. Sep 2013)

Wo das hinkommen soll, müsste dir eigentlich der Installer erklären. Ich würde das jdk einfach drauf lassen und dann dein SDK installieren. Was es braucht und wo es hin will, sagt es dir in der Regel. Sag dann mal bescheid, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Shams (5. Sep 2013)

Ja, scheint geklappt zu haben!


----------



## Gucky (6. Sep 2013)

Gut. Freut mich, wenn ich dir helfen konnte.


----------

